# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  A marvelous shamshir made by Greg Thomas Obach

## Manouchehr M.

Just take a look at this marvelous sword made of crucible steel by Greg Thomas Obach.  This is truly one of the best if not the best modern shamshir blade made of crucible steel.  Greg not only takes care to make the crucibles based on original recipes but takes big care of the shape and also the etching.  Crucible steel cannot be etched by Ferric Chloride, just look at the color of the steel.  Simply outstanding as well as the pattern.  My kudos and congratulations to Greg:

http://forums.dfoggknives.com/index....opic=13499&hl=

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Samantha N.

It is truly beautiful. Thank you for posting this.

----------


## Sandeep Singh

Mr. Greg, Fantastic Shamshir ! Thanks for the link and post.

----------


## Greg T. Obach

Hi Manouchehr

thank you for the complements.. 
- i had made this bar of fulad a couple years ago and was saving it for this purpose...   the blade is 32 inch and 1 1/4 at forte

i'll progress more when i get back home...at the moment i'm firing my furnaces in sudbury ... so far i've made 4 ingots..   and need several more for projects..   

thank you Samantha and Sandeep....  

take care
Greg

ps..   the blade was etched with dilute nitric acid...  sometimes this can do a very nice job of etching..

----------


## MumtazB

Hey Greg, the blade is just amazing!

----------


## Jerry Bennett

That is awesome Greg. Don't be so modest. :Stick Out Tongue: 
BTW, Greg was the first person I learned how to make steel from. :Wink:

----------


## Greg T. Obach

thanks Monty ... shamshir are awesome blades but not so easy to make..

thanks Jerry..  your steel making is like the jet fighter is to my old piper cub..  i'm so glade we have such a cool steel making community  :Wink: 


here is some pic's of the handle going together... 

1)put the hilt on and used a die grinder to make a channel for epoxy to go in


2)fitted up handle scale...  sorry no rhino,elephant around here...so wood is good







its further along... but i didn't have time to take any pic's yet..

take care
Greg

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Marvelous job Greg,

Please keep us posted.  Really nice.

Kind regards
Manouchehr

----------


## Paul Hansen

Awesome work!

----------


## Al Massey

> Just take a look at this marvelous sword made of crucible steel by Greg Thomas Obach.  This is truly one of the best if not the best modern shamshir blade made of crucible steel.  Greg not only takes care to make the crucibles based on original recipes but takes big care of the shape and also the etching.  Crucible steel cannot be etched by Ferric Chloride, just look at the color of the steel.  Simply outstanding as well as the pattern.  My kudos and congratulations to Greg:
> 
> http://forums.dfoggknives.com/index....opic=13499&hl=
> 
> Kind regards
> Manouchehr


...will work on many crucible steel blades. In cleaning and re-etching a wootz Jambiya in my collection, a very quick rub with dilute ferric chloride restored the pattern in the worn areas very quickly, and it worked fine on a piece of crucible steel that Greg made and I forged out into a kard blade.

----------

